# Kings @ Cavs | Game #33 | 1/4/2008



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 28*_

 *VS* 

*Sacramento Kings* *(12-18) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (15-17)*

_*Friday, January 4, 2008*_
*Time:* 4:30pm PT, 7:30pm ET
*TV:* FSN Ohio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio










*HEAD COACHES*


*Preview*​


> The Sacramento Kings are trying to make do without perhaps their three best players. Losing LeBron James alone put the Cleveland Cavaliers into a tailspin in early December, and only now do they seem to be rounding back into form.
> 
> Facing an injury-depleted Kings team missing its best defender, James and the Cavaliers look for their fourth win in five games as the teams conclude their season series Friday night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We're struggling from the field early. Hopefully guys will start to hit these wide open shots.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What happened on the turnover there? Did Larry step on the baseline inbounding the ball?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice pass from Larry to LBJ


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hughes just got embarrased by Salmons.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sasha has to finish at the rim - he's been blowing layups all year

His timing should be back by now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man the Cavs are so predictable.

Come out half assed against an undermanned team - where have we seen that before


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Hughes just got embarrased by Salmons.


He's still getting embarassed. Sad that John Salmons is better than Larry Hughes and makes 1/10th his salary


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What a bogus call on Lebron.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Drew Gooden's spirit animal needs resuscitation.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice basket and pushing the ball for a foul by LBJ. Even against this undermanned team, he'll need to be big. =(


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie's court vision coming along nicely

Nice decision on that pass


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL You knew Mike Brown would call a timeout after Drew Gooden got beat off the dribble by Brad Miller


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Salmons does a nice job defensively on Lebron..


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Super Lebron to the rescue again. Everyone else playing like garbage.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron is insane. He can do whatever he wants at will out there on the floor

You can tell he was getting fed up with the play of his teammates. What a sad situation we have a guy like Lebron with no star to complement him


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

You watch this team and see how Lebron can completely just change a game at will, and wonder just how good he will become one day. In the Olympics with a great cast around him he just looked superhuman... 

Even as a Cavs fan it's amazing to watch


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmmm nice fade by AV..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z backdoor to Lebron! Sweet

LOL Lebron loves that


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That's a great play by Anderson Varejao...can't capture that in numbers


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That's really the difference between Andy and Drew. Andy is vastly underrated by his numbers, and Drew is vastly overrated. Make no mistake, Anderson Varejao is a better basketball player than Drew Gooden.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hughes takes the absolute dumbest shots I've ever seen in my life. 

His horrible 23 foot shot has evolved into a horrible 24 foot shot.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Serious question.

Does Larry Hughes think he's a good jumpshooter?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Serious question.
> 
> Does Larry Hughes think he's a good jumpshooter?


Well he does need 17 shots to 'stay in rhythm'. Otherwise we aren't utilizing him well enough.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> In the Olympics with a great cast around him he just looked superhuman...


Yeah he became super efficient there. He shot like 80 percent from the field. And just did whatever was needed to win. Rebound, assists, scores. When he finally gets good players around him that are consistent, he'll win a lot of championships.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron's feeling it tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I just seriously wonder. Because Larry keeps firing and firing like they are good shots - is our coaching staff afraid to say something about it? Or his teammates?

It's pathetic how our announcers try to cover for Larry's sorry *** play as well


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That's an amazing pass by Lebron..damn how does he see that


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Is Anderson a better jump shooter than Hughes? Serious question.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ehh Larry might have been fouled there. Nice bounce pass by Lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Is Anderson a better jump shooter than Hughes? Serious question.



Who in the league isn't?:biggrin:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Eric Snow is a better jump shooter than Hughes.
Better defender too.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

As soon as Gooden strings a few good games together, we need to trade him ASAP. Not because of his performance in this game, but rather because he's our only tradeable asset. If AV can keep showing these flashes of offensive proficiency, he'd be best to get the majority of the minutes at our PF position. Of course we need another big, but that can be had.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bron's gonna learn to quit passing to Larry. 

And I'm so sick of listening to Fred and Austin defending Larry. And Gooden misses a beautiful pass by Lebron.... sigh...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sacramento is gritty. Theus has them playing hard 

They might not be too bad with Bibby/Martin/Artest back in the lineup


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

How does Larry take the last shot of the half? Jesus christ. Did he call his own number there?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes forces a shot over 2 people with Lebron wide open. What a horrible basketball play


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland needs to win this game big. This game is there for the taking. It's good they're not down at the half but this game should be won easily.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry alerted Max Benton of blood?

Ladies and gentlemen, I think we've found something Larry is good at!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If I was the coach and Hughes took that shot, he would be benched the rest of the game. Just an ATROCIOUS basketball play


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pull Larry. ****.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Why hasn't Devin Brown come in for Larry yet? Seriously.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Andy is improving...he might be worth $8MM afterall


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Larry putting on a show tonight


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This game has ugly loss written all over it.

Will take another monster 4th qtr from Lebron to win this game. Hopefully Mike B. wises up and plays Larry less and Boobie/Devin Brown more..


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Larry putting on a show tonight


It's quite impressive. A true watermark for futility.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Not a bad lineup out of the timeout. Having Z instead of Dwayne might be nice, but not bad either way.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

probably should have been a jump ball there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Even against a defensive powerhouse like Sacramento I would think we could figure out how to shoot better than 35%.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Down 6 after the Lebron jumper. Still have a chance to win this game but need to start the 4th strong (THAT MEANS DONT HAVE LBJ ON THE BENCH MIKE BROWN!)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Even against a defensive powerhouse like Sacramento I would think we could figure out how to shoot better than 35%.


Our offensive futility is staggering. Night after night, same old story


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Down 6 after the Lebron jumper. Still have a chance to win this game but need to start the 4th strong (THAT MEANS DONT HAVE LBJ ON THE BENCH MIKE BROWN!)


Weird. He listened to you.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Devin Brown should be our starting SG...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Surprise, even with limited talent you can play effective offense with a good offensive system.

And how big has Devin Brown been? And why isn't he starting?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Devin Brown has almost tripled Larry Hughes' production tonight in 13 minutes. And half the shots.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Finally have the lead. Need to string together some stops


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Reggie Theus looks like A-Rod.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What I want to see is whether Mike Brown will stick to his old habits and bring back Larry with Devin Brown/Boobie playing so well


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ with the nice dishes.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron turning it on. He's become quite the closer


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I LOVE how Devin Brown is constantly penetrating and trying to break down the defense.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron turning it on. He's become quite the closer


Remember that old thread you created called "LeBron & The Cavs Most Clutch In The League?" I remember when people thought James couldn't finish games, I would bump that thread up whenever James had double-digit scoring efforts in the 4th and after game-winner/go ahead baskets. That thread's buried deep by now because there isn't any need anymore to prove LeBron's closing ability. But for kicks, somebody ought to bump it back up again.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man Devin Brown is one of the best players on this team, lol.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice hustle by Gibson.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs paying the price for screwing around this entire game. 

Gonna be tough to pull this one out now that Sac responded to our run


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Varejao. Awesome.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

You know, we could have gotten Udrih.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Gibson!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I knew Boobie would hit that.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Boobie stepped up with that look in his eyes, "Shoot for death." Ballgame.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That was a great shot but it shows the prob on offense for the Cavs

We give Lebron the ball near halfcourt, he draws a double team, we pass the ball around and end up with a jumpshot.

It's fine when it's Boobie, but when he is out of the game Sasha/Larry/Devin Brown are getting that shot and can't convert. 

At some point we need to grow up from the Lebron bail us out offense


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> That was a great shot but it shows the prob on offense for the Cavs
> 
> We give Lebron the ball near halfcourt, he draws a double team, we pass the ball around and end up with a jumpshot.
> 
> ...


You have a point.

You know, we should really develop a counter to the "Lebron gets trapped at halfcourt" defense. It's 4 on 3 beyond him, and you should be able to get a layup (or at least a close shot) out of that. And best of all, *that's something we can actually work on in practice.*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dang forgot to Tivo this game and there was no way my daughter would stop watching the "the little mermaid".

Looks like Larry returned to his usual self. By the end of the year I wonder if we'll get to Gibson/Brown start


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 97, Sacramento 93*


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, we got outshot 55% to 38%.

How the hell did we win? lol

Oh, because they had 21 turnovers to our 7. Remarkable.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Our offense would be helped mostly from just switching it up every once in awhile. Let guys who don't normally set a pick set it one: i.e. Boobie or even Lebron. Put Lebron in the post or just isolate him w/o the pick and roll.

Hell run a play for Gibson with the above and we'd have a much more varied and impressive attack


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Well Larry and Sasha still suck. Devin the dude, boobie and andy are awesome together.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I love how our two cheapest backcourt players are now routinely outplaying our big contract guys


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Larry Hughes blessed us with a 2-11 performance. He's too good, too hot to be handled.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Box Score*



remy23 said:


> *Cleveland 97, Sacramento 93*


Did anyone notice that in this boxscore Hughes was -13 in 27 mins? That is staggeringly bad. 

He somehow managed to put up 11 attempts in that span and make only 2. He was 6-10 last night...add up the two games and what do you get! = 38%

All roads lead to 40% for Mr Glass


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

I would love to have John Salmons on our team, he is like a rich mans version of devin the dude. Can effectively play 3 positions for you and is incredibly efficient on the floor.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

BW should get a Pulitzer prize for that comment about Hughes. It's quoted by nearly everybody who follows the Cavs


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Box Score*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> add up the two games and what do you get! = 38%
> 
> All roads lead to 40% for Mr Glass


:lol:


----------

